# Bagged Bimmers



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Post them up please :beer:


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

friend's s52 e30. some **** pictures but you get the point. universal fronts/slam re5 rears/manifold block/5gal tank/380 compressor i believe

























































i would say the most "recognized" bagged BMW would be burrough's 5 series chopped top


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^dont hate


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I loved reading bimmer kids slamming on that kid for "ruining" that bimmer. Personally, I like it because it's everything the stereotypical bimmer kid WOULDN'T do.

I love it :beer:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Any more pictures of this thing?

I love the new 3-series convertibles when they are slammed. With the top down, the car looks so long.. almost like a big body car.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

quick search on google ,found this crazy e36 on hydros.
http://www.designercars.net/membercars/1718.php


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome thread, Im in love with bagged bimmers.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> Awesome thread, Im in love with bagged bimmers.


i might buy a bimmer and bag it


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

ugghhhhhh, i never should have opened this thread! that new 3 series is dope


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I showed this thread to my friend who drives a beamer, and he got really upset about people putting bags on a BMW. Something about 50/50 weight distribution. Idk, but it was funny


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> I showed this thread to my friend who drives a beamer, and he got really upset about people putting bags on a BMW. Something about 50/50 weight distribution. Idk, but it was funny


yea..i want a bmw...but i wont fit in with the crowd. Main reason i stick with vw's


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

meh, ive contemplated bagging this heap of **** but its been a plague since i bought it (PO dicked me hard). doing the e30 chassis is pretty straight forward. only issue really is that the way the car currently sits with the m44 (not a typo) in it and the skidplate on, it sits about 1.5 inches off the ground. the pan is the lowest point on the car which blows. you can run machined 6061 motor mount spacers but the way the mounts are the stud is integrated into the mount so you cant put any larger than a 1/4 inch spacer in at max.


more than likely picking up an e36 in january and throwing the e30 in storage for a rainy day whenever i get comfortable enough to mess with it again. will i bag that, IDK? ha


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SuperBacon said:


> I showed this thread to my friend who drives a beamer, and he got really upset about people putting bags on a BMW. Something about 50/50 weight distribution. Idk, but it was funny


This is the reason I love BMW kids. It's an ego thing. Nothing against your friend, but they get really butt hurt about certain things.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

BADCLOWN said:


> (PO dicked me hard)


Sounds Kinky


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Love those wheels.. they look really good on that white bimmer!


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

BADCLOWN said:


> (PO dicked me hard)


you're an idiot.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

you're right, im an idiot :screwy:

kind of hard to deny truths and facts in regards to nearly all of the situation that occurred but hey, him as well as anyone else down south can blindly believe whatever they like. i, as well as others, have seen many a ****ed up things with that car during my ownership (if you'd like a list i can gladly send you one, its been an on going discovery process and mind blowing as well).


kudos on the troll job as well :thumbup:


anyways: if i could get more pictures of Pat's setup for his e30 id gladly post them. ill shoot him a message and see if he can maybe pop in here and shed some light on it


----------



## ihiro (Aug 10, 2010)

great share!

anyone got E39 bagged?? :beer:


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

BADCLOWN said:


> you're right, im an idiot :screwy:
> 
> kind of hard to deny truths and facts in regards to nearly all of the situation that occurred but hey, him as well as anyone else down south can blindly believe whatever they like. i, as well as others, have seen many a ****ed up things with that car during my ownership (if you'd like a list i can gladly send you one, its been an on going discovery process and mind blowing as well).
> 
> ...


troll? you don't know anything. my car is on air and therefore i frequent the air suspension forums, and anyone can post anywhere they want on these forums. your post with your e30 gave nothing to this thread, did it? no, i didn't think so. all it entailed was a stab at the previous owner of your car, some **** about your sick swap, and some other **** no one cares about. the person who started this thread wanted pictures of bagged bimmers. your first post was good, as you posted two awesome bmw's on air ride, but your second post, there was no reason for. 

i'm not one to start arguements and i hate when people post useless **** in threads, like we both are right now, but there was no reason for you to say what you did, especially when he didn't "dick you hard."


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Take the arguing to pm...this could turn into a sweet thread if you don't ruin it with immaturity.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

back on topic


----------



## dehate. (Oct 27, 2008)

this thing is on air in the front. not sure what setup though.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

dehate. said:


> this thing is on air in the front. not sure what setup though.


Uvair over Racelands.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

firebert said:


> back on topic


Awesome minus the ugly "euro" tails.

Some wagon action…


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

that wagons nasty


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

to the poster of the older 7 series:

do you have anymore pictures or a link to a build thread?


that color is one of THE nicest on that chassis 7 series :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

same car as Dehate's post:
Mike Gilbert's shoot on canibeat-


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Woah! loving that wagon!!


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

what holds the e30s up in the front? They just dont seem to go that low...


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

Its a mix between alot of things really. The issues I have ran into most with mine was bag room. And frame room above the wheel. 
We just dont have much room to play with like you VW guys do. 
I hope to have something figured out over winter. Maybe a little strut tower modding. :laugh:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

jimothy cricket said:


> same car as Dehate's post:
> Mike Gilbert's shoot on canibeat-


more now, now i say


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

BADCLOWN said:


> to the poster of the older 7 series:
> 
> do you have anymore pictures or a link to a build thread?
> 
> ...


There isn't really any build threads on the car. Build was actually pretty simple. AC Schnitzer front lip and rear window spoiler was added and car was repainted using the factory BMW anthracite colour with a little more blue mixed in. Air Suspension Kit is actually PnP, a company I've been talking to sent it to us to demo and I like the quality so we will be introducing the brand into the US market in 2011.

And don't worry those taillight are gone:thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

vwgliin05 said:


> more now, now i say



http://www.canibeat.com/2010/11/black-sheep/

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I love all the butthurt BMW fanboys complaining about the car. Paul and I knew it would happen, so I had to troll a bit. :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

^^that e46 is sick....exactly how my bmw would look if i ever own one


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

BADCLOWN said:


> you can run machined 6061 motor mount spacers but the way the mounts are the stud is integrated into the mount so you cant put any larger than a 1/4 inch spacer in at max.


The first thing I got rid of was the stock engine and transmission mounts when I bought my two E30's. Raised the engine about an inch and a half. Hockey pucks and grade 10 bolts homie.


----------

